# X.org port won't install



## danielthegray (Aug 24, 2019)

This is my first bout with FreeBSD, having decided to give a non-Linux *nix a whirl (I've installed a dual-boot setup on a laptop, but I'm trying to learn the ropes first on a VM; I've downloaded the .vhd file.)

I decided to try to install everything via ports (since I've read that pkg and ports shouldn't be mixed, and I like the idea of compiling from the sources myself) and tried to install Xorg via ports (specifically x11/xorg).

I went through selecting different options as all the dependencies installed (which I thought were sane), but in the end it errored out. It said something about needing at least Python 3.6, so I tried to install Python 3 via the ports (actually lang/python37, and that installation completed successfully), and tried again, but got the same error.

The error output is as follows:

`root@freebsd:/usr/ports/x11/xorg # make install clean
===>  Cleaning for mesa-dri-18.3.2_4
===>  Cleaning for wayland-protocols-1.17
===>  Cleaning for wayland-1.16.0_1
===>  Cleaning for libxslt-1.1.33
===>  Cleaning for libgcrypt-1.8.4_1
===>  Cleaning for libgpg-error-1.36
===>  Cleaning for libxml2-2.9.9
===>  Cleaning for expat-2.2.6_1
===>  Cleaning for libffi-3.2.1_3
===>  Cleaning for libepoll-shim-0.0.20190311
===>  Cleaning for libpthread-stubs-0.4
===>  Cleaning for bison-3.4.1,1
===>  Cleaning for python27-2.7.16_1
===>  Cleaning for readline-8.0.0
===>  Cleaning for xorg-7.7_3
===>   xorg-7.7_3 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by xorg-7.7_3 for building
===>  Extracting for xorg-7.7_3
===>  Patching for xorg-7.7_3
===>  Configuring for xorg-7.7_3
===>  Staging for xorg-7.7_3
===>   xorg-7.7_3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri.pc - not found
===>   mesa-dri-18.3.2_4 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by mesa-dri-18.3.2_4 for building
===>  Extracting for mesa-dri-18.3.2_4
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for mesa-18.3.2.tar.xz.
===>  Patching for mesa-dri-18.3.2_4
===>  Applying extra patch /usr/ports/graphics/mesa-dri/files/extra-src_mesa_drivers_dri_i965_intel__screen.c
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for mesa-dri-18.3.2_4
===>   mesa-dri-18.3.2_4 depends on package: wayland-protocols>=1.8 - found
===>   mesa-dri-18.3.2_4 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/pthread-stubs.pc - found
===>   mesa-dri-18.3.2_4 depends on executable: bison - found
===>   mesa-dri-18.3.2_4 depends on executable: msgfmt - found
===>   mesa-dri-18.3.2_4 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   mesa-dri-18.3.2_4 depends on package: pkgconf>=1.3.0_1 - found
===>   mesa-dri-18.3.2_4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.7 - found
===>   mesa-dri-18.3.2_4 depends on package: llvm80>=3.9.0_4 - not found
===>  llvm80-8.0.1_2 needs Python 3.6 at least, but 2.7 was specified.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/llvm80
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/mesa-dri
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/mesa-dri
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/xorg
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/xorg
root@freebsd:/usr/ports/x11/xorg #`

I'm a bit lost as to what to do next. Am I supposed to define a certain option at compile time? I couldn't find any reports saying that the port was broken, but maybe it doesn't work well with some specific thing I chose?  I'm comfortable with compiling things and with managing a *nix terminal, so any details as to my next course of action to get X.org working (and continue on my FreeBSD journey) would be great!


----------



## userxbw (Aug 24, 2019)

yeah.. new here, I did the same on xorg compiling it, and just used pkg to install it, and I have mixed ports and packages... installed from straight source not in ports. no issues here. Though I am on my x install of FreeBSD and this one I didn't even add ports. I am just using the pkg system. 

pkg search app name
xorg got two flavors
xorg
 xorg-minimal
to get a desktop, 
just install xorg and a desktop - so your .xinitrc 
comming from Linux you shouldn't need to much info to get a window manager started, yes?


----------



## Geezer (Aug 25, 2019)

You could always install `llvm` from the packages, and then continue with making `Xorg` from the ports. That will speed it up no end and give you fewer dependencies to worry abut. LLvm takes longer to compile than the kernel.


----------



## danielthegray (Sep 3, 2019)

So, in the end I just needed to go into the devel/llvm80 port and run `make build` from there. It pulled the correct Python version and built successfully. Somewhere along the dependency chain, one of the ports set the Python version to 2.7 and the rest couldn't find it otherwise. I've had it happen a few more times with other ports.
Is it a port problem or is a general problem in how ports work?


----------



## trev (Sep 3, 2019)

Given 2.7 is end of life in 3 months 27 days I edited /etc/make.conf to add `DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=python=3.6` and replaced all the py27 ports with py36 ones. No issues with "needs Python 3.6 at least, but 2.7 was specified".


----------

